# Does Instacure #1 (Prague Powder #1) Have Shelf Life?



## graystratcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Wasn't quite sure where to post this one, so Mods, if this needs moved, please feel free!

The reason I'm asking is because I found almost a full package of Instacure #1/Prague Powder #1 in a storage box I hadn't looked in for some time.  It's been stored in the house the whole time and I'm guessing it might be upwards to 12-14 years old.  It still flows (isn't all caked up) and looks exactly like the newer stuff.  Since it's comprised of salt and sodium nitrite (and a few anti clumping chemicals) I'm thinking it shouldn't 'go bad'... but thought I'd ask before attempting to use it.  I hate to pitch it since it's a 1 pound pack and it looks like I may have only used about 5 TBS out of the pack.  Also had the foil pack stored in a heavy duty plastic baggy so any humidity couldn't get to it..... any insight on this would be appreciated!

-Salt


----------



## alblancher (Dec 22, 2011)

I believe that as long as it is dry and well sealed it will probably last forever.   I am pretty sure Sodium nitrite requires moisture and Oxygen to become NO and lose it's curative properties.


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks alblancher.  I assume by NO you mean Nitric Oxide?

I really don't think it oxidized since it wasn't really exposed to moisture other than ambient in the house.  Plus it was in it's original foil pack and in a baggie so it was fairly equilibrated to moisture swings.

If anyone else can comment as well, it would be greatly appreciated.

-Salt


----------



## alblancher (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes Nitrous Oxide


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 22, 2011)

alblancher, with all due respect, if I may - and by no means am I trying to be a wise cracker here - I do believe Nitrous Oxide is "N2O" same as laughing gas whereas Nitric Oxide is "NO"  (mono oxide).

I only mention this for clarity and by no means do I mean any disrespect.

-Salt


----------



## alblancher (Dec 22, 2011)

you are correct. It has been a long time since my college chemistry classes.   I am under the impression that NO is one of the end products.    I will have to look at the paperwork to provide a more accurate description of the conversion.  It has been a little while since I reviewed it and stuff doesn't stick like it used to!   I imagine that NO2 is the final product of the conversion since it is the most oxidized form.  Is NO more stable dissolved in liquid then NO2?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2011)

Heck if it lasts that long, next time I'll buy the 5 lb. bag.


----------

